# Platte im Hamburger Hafen



## Khaane (29. Dezember 2008)

Servus Leute,

war am Sonntag auf Platte im Hamburger Hafen, die Ausbeute war eher lau. (2 gute Platte und 1 Kaffeetasse )

Ich dachte man dürfte dort nur mit 2 Ruten mit je 1 Anbissstelle angeln. (insgesamt also 2 Haken) 

Uns wurde aber gesagt, dass seit diesem Jahr je Rute 2 Haken, also insgesamt 4 Anbissstellen erlaubt sind - Das gilt aber nur fürs Plattfischangeln.

Stimmt das oder wurde einem ein Märchen aufgetischt?

Nicht das die Kontrolleure auftauchen und die 4 Haken bemäkeln.


----------



## detlefb (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Platte im Hamburger Hafen*



Khaane schrieb:


> Stimmt das oder wurde einem ein Märchen aufgetischt?




nee alles Bestens, das stimmt so. #h


----------



## Wollebre (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Platte im Hamburger Hafen*

Platte und Aale aus einem Hafenbecken, da würde ich drauf verzichten. Jahrzente alter PCB haltiger Schlamm, verursacht durch Antifouling der Seeschiffe, ist hochgiftiger Sondermüll wenn er ausgebaggert wird. Fische die darin aufwachsen, sind bestimmt nicht mehr als Lebensmittel einzustufen. Was sagen die Hamburger Behörden dazu?


----------



## prophet12 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Platte im Hamburger Hafen*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Platte und Aale aus einem Hafenbecken, da würde ich drauf verzichten. Jahrzente alter PCB haltiger Schlamm, verursacht durch Antifouling der Seeschiffe, ist hochgiftiger Sondermüll wenn er ausgebaggert wird. Fische die darin aufwachsen, sind bestimmt nicht mehr als Lebensmittel einzustufen. Was sagen die Hamburger Behörden dazu?



Die Qualität der Fische ist besser geworden.

Schau mal hier Schadstoffe in Elbfischen Beitrag 2


----------



## Wollebre (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Platte im Hamburger Hafen*

Der Text erscheint mir zu oft:

unbefriedigenden ökologischen Zustand.


----------



## Zanderlui (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Platte im Hamburger Hafen*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Der Text erscheint mir zu oft:
> 
> unbefriedigenden ökologischen Zustand.


 

ich denke doch mal nicht das die fische platte also dort ständig sind....sie ziehen doch nur für ein paar monate in die elbe somit wird sich das wohl in grenzen halten.....

und mit dem sondermüll-denn hoffe ich mal du warst noch nie auf der müritz angeln-denn dort sind nicht nur ecken richtig dreckig sondern du kannst auch pech haben und direkt mit deinem köder noch bomben zum knallen bringen ausm zweiten weltkrieg!!!


----------



## rallye-vid (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Platte im Hamburger Hafen*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> du kannst auch pech haben und direkt mit deinem köder noch bomben zum knallen bringen ausm zweiten weltkrieg!!!



|bigeyes

Hätte ich dat eher gewusst, wäre ich da nie hingefahren! :q

Jut, dass ich Glück hatte


----------



## Stefan6 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Platte im Hamburger Hafen*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Platte und Aale aus einem Hafenbecken, da würde ich drauf verzichten. Jahrzente alter PCB haltiger Schlamm, verursacht durch Antifouling der Seeschiffe, ist hochgiftiger Sondermüll wenn er ausgebaggert wird. Fische die darin aufwachsen, sind bestimmt nicht mehr als Lebensmittel einzustufen. Was sagen die Hamburger Behörden dazu?


 Deswegen sind wir Elbangler auch alle jedes Jahr mindestens ein halbes Jahr krankgeschrieben,weil wir Elbfische gegessen haben.:vik:


----------



## jannisO (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Platte im Hamburger Hafen*

du kannst auch pech haben und direkt mit deinem köder noch bomben zum knallen bringen ausm zweiten weltkrieg!!![/quote]


Man gut das ich da noch nie war und auch keine Lust hab da hin zu fahren. Nö Nö


----------



## chris86reloaded (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Platte im Hamburger Hafen*

guten abend !
mal ne bescheidene frage:braucht man im hamburger hafen speziell hamburg finkenwerder eigentlich mehr als nen gültigen sportfischerpass???
Mfg. chris


----------



## Stefan6 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Platte im Hamburger Hafen*



chris86reloaded schrieb:


> guten abend !
> mal ne bescheidene frage:braucht man im hamburger hafen speziell hamburg finkenwerder eigentlich mehr als nen gültigen sportfischerpass???
> Mfg. chris


 Langt der Fischereischein#h


----------



## chris86reloaded (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Platte im Hamburger Hafen*

und wie schauts mit der verwertbarkeit der fische aus?...speziell zander?lecker filet oder besser wieder schwimmen lassen???...wegen der oben benannten schadstoffbelastung


----------



## Stefan6 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Platte im Hamburger Hafen*



chris86reloaded schrieb:


> und wie schauts mit der verwertbarkeit der fische aus?...speziell zander?lecker filet oder besser wieder schwimmen lassen???...wegen der oben benannten schadstoffbelastung


Zander hat jetzt Schonzeit bis 15.5. in HH.
All die Leute mit denen ich zusammen angel essen Elbfisch und Fischkoopp angelt über 30Jahre in der Elbe und lebt noch.Man soll Elbfisch nur nicht in unmengen essen,Elbfisch wird sogar von Elbfischern verkauft und da wird überprüft ob der Fisch belastet ist,ansonsten dürfte der ja nicht verkauft werden.


----------



## chris86reloaded (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Platte im Hamburger Hafen*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> Zander hat jetzt Schonzeit bis 15.5. in HH.
> All die Leute mit denen ich zusammen angel essen Elbfisch und Fischkoopp angelt über 30Jahre in der Elbe und lebt noch.Man soll Elbfisch nur nicht in unmengen essen,Elbfisch wird sogar von Elbfischern verkauft und da wird überprüft ob der Fisch belastet ist,ansonsten dürfte der ja nicht verkauft werden.


 
besten dank für die infos...und nen charmanten abend noch#h


----------



## JoseyWales (12. März 2009)

*AW: Platte im Hamburger Hafen*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> ich denke doch mal nicht das die fische platte also dort ständig sind....sie ziehen doch nur für ein paar monate in die elbe somit wird sich das wohl in grenzen halten.....



Meines Wissens nach ist dem nicht so...die Elb Platten aus dem Hafen werden dort geboren und haben sich dem Lebensraum entsprechend angepasst...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Platte im Hamburger Hafen*



JoseyWales schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach ist dem nicht so...die Elb Platten aus dem Hafen werden dort geboren und haben sich dem Lebensraum entsprechend angepasst...


 
ganz genau!


----------



## Stefan6 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Platte im Hamburger Hafen*



JoseyWales schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach ist dem nicht so...die Elb Platten aus dem Hafen werden dort geboren und haben sich dem Lebensraum entsprechend angepasst...


 Falsch:m
Der sehr küstennah lebende Plattfisch wagt sich weit in die ausgesüßten Wasserbereiche vor, so dass er sich gerne in Flussmündungen, Buchten, Fjorden und vor allem in der Ostsee aufhält. Flundern vertragen auch reines Süßwasser.

*Laichzeit: *Liegt im Frühjahr (Januar bis April), die im Süßwasser lebenden Flundern wandern dann ins Meer zurück. Gelaicht wird in Wassertiefen um die 50 m. Die Eizahl beträgt ca. 400.000 - 2.000.000 mit einem Durchmesser von ca. 1 mm. Die Eier schweben frei im Wasser, dazu benötigen sie allerdings einen Salzgehalt von mindestens 10 o/oo, sonst sinken sie zu Boden und sterben ab.
Die Jungflundern wandern dann in flachere Bereiche und ernähren sich dort von pflanzlischem und tierischem Plankton. Mit 1,5 bis 3 cm Körpergröße erfolgt die “Verwandlung” zum Plattfisch.
http://www.angeltreff.org/fischdb/flunder.html


----------



## Angelkönig-HH (13. März 2009)

*AW: Platte im Hamburger Hafen*

wollte auch mal los. lohnt sich ein Versuch auf platte? Welche Köder braucht man?


----------



## Nask7 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Platte im Hamburger Hafen*

Moinsen,
am besten kaufst du dir Watt oder Seeringelwürmer das sind die besten Plattfischköder.Aber bei euch funzt es bestimmt auch mit Tauwürmern. Unteranderem gehn auch Fischfetzen zB. vom Hering und Stint.
Vill.erwischt du ja noch en par da die Laichzeit schon begonnen haben müsste

Gruß aus Cux


----------



## Stefan6 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Platte im Hamburger Hafen*



Angelkönig-HH schrieb:


> wollte auch mal los. lohnt sich ein Versuch auf platte? Welche Köder braucht man?


 Platte läuft am besten ende September-Januar,danach ziehen die Platten zum laichen in die Nordsee.Köder Wattwurm.


----------



## Kev (18. März 2009)

*AW: Platte im Hamburger Hafen*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> Falsch:m
> Der sehr küstennah lebende Plattfisch wagt sich weit in die ausgesüßten Wasserbereiche vor, so dass er sich gerne in Flussmündungen, Buchten, Fjorden und vor allem in der Ostsee aufhält. Flundern vertragen auch reines Süßwasser.
> 
> *Laichzeit: *Liegt im Frühjahr (Januar bis April), die im Süßwasser lebenden Flundern wandern dann ins Meer zurück. Gelaicht wird in Wassertiefen um die 50 m. Die Eizahl beträgt ca. 400.000 - 2.000.000 mit einem Durchmesser von ca. 1 mm. Die Eier schweben frei im Wasser, dazu benötigen sie allerdings einen Salzgehalt von mindestens 10 o/oo, sonst sinken sie zu Boden und sterben ab.
> ...




Dagegen spricht das ich im vergangenen Jahr massenhaft Mini-Flundern (ca. 2 cm) in der Elbe (Zollenspieker) gesehen habe... Die standen wirklich gestapelt im Flachwasser. Spricht doch eher für ein Ablaichen im Fluss oder???


----------



## JoseyWales (19. März 2009)

*AW: Platte im Hamburger Hafen*



Kev schrieb:


> Dagegen spricht das ich im vergangenen Jahr massenhaft Mini-Flundern (ca. 2 cm) in der Elbe (Zollenspieker) gesehen habe... Die standen wirklich gestapelt im Flachwasser. Spricht doch eher für ein Ablaichen im Fluss oder???



Ja..ich halte es auch für seeehr unwarscheinlich dass die Baby Platten den extrem weiten Weg von der Nordsee bis in den HH Hafen auf sich nehmen....welchen Grund sollten sie haben??? Und vor allem in diesen Massen...gibt ja schon mehr Platten im Hafen als im Meer


----------



## Stefan6 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Platte im Hamburger Hafen*

Die Mini-Flundern wandern und werden mit jeder Flut weiter die Elbe rauf getrieben.Dort leben sie bis sie Laichfähig sind und wandern dann in die Nordsee zum laichen.

*Lebensweise:* Flundern sind gesellig lebende Grundfische (Form!), die die Flachwasserbereiche der Gezeitenzone sowie die Küstenbereiche bis zu 25 m Tiefe besiedeln. *Die jungen Flundern wandern häufig sehr weit flussaufwärts.* Flundern besiedeln am liebsten Sand-, Schlick- oder Mischgrund. 
Tags steht die Flunder bevorzugt im Schlamm von Flussmündungen oder Küstengewässern, mit Beginn der Dunkelheit wird sie aktiv, nähert sich dem Ufer und sucht Nahrung am von den Gezeiten aufgewirbelten Grund.


----------



## Norbi (21. März 2009)

*AW: Platte im Hamburger Hafen*

So wie es Stefan geschrieben hat ist es richtig#6


----------



## Heringsfan09 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Platte im Hamburger Hafen*

Moinmoin wo könnte man denn im Hamburgerhafen gut platte fangen? 
mfg HF09;+


----------



## Stefan6 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Platte im Hamburger Hafen*



Heringsfan09 schrieb:


> Moinmoin wo könnte man denn im Hamburgerhafen gut platte fangen?
> mfg HF09;+


Im Hauptstrom ab Herbst wieder,Plattenzeit ist vorbei.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2411372&postcount=20


----------



## Nask7 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Platte im Hamburger Hafen*



Heringsfan09 schrieb:


> Moinmoin wo könnte man denn im Hamburgerhafen gut platte fangen?
> mfg HF09;+


Komm doch mal nach Cuxhaven hier fängste das ganze Jahr über Platte|supergri#6

Gruß aus Cux


----------



## Khaane (8. April 2009)

*AW: Platte im Hamburger Hafen*

Waren diese Saison zweimal im Hafen, lief eigentlich ganz gut, leider sind die Flundern recht klein, man braucht schon 3-4 Stück um satt zu werden - Wären da nicht die ganzen Gräten


----------



## HD4ever (8. April 2009)

*AW: Platte im Hamburger Hafen*

so, hab mir nun mal 2 billige Brandungsruten für die Elbe zugelegt ....
nächsten Herbst greif ich dann auch mal nen paar Scheiben ab |bla:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Platte im Hamburger Hafen*

Letzes Jahr verpasstvon der zeit her dies jahr werde ich sicherlich los gehen  !!!!

gruß 
Jonas


----------



## spaniac (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Platte im Hamburger Hafen*

mahlzeit,

könnte man fürs plattenangeln eigentlich auch feeder-ruten nehmen (medium-heavy), die sollten doch auch eine sensible spitze für die bisserkennung haben, oder?


----------



## djoerni (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Platte im Hamburger Hafen*

je nachdem was die ruten für ein wurfgewicht haben. du musst schließlich mindestens 200 Gramm werfen können.


----------



## fredcherik (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Platte im Hamburger Hafen*

Moin weiß einer von euch ob dieses Jahr schon was geht auf Platten wollten es nächste woche Dienstag also den.10.10.2017 mal probieren.


----------



## Hering 58 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Platte im Hamburger Hafen*

Also gehen sollte eigentlich immer was auf Platte.


----------



## elle-w (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Platte im Hamburger Hafen*

Ich hatte vor zwei Wochen schon welche geangelt.


----------

